# PCMCIA Recommendations?



## Purple_Q (Dec 12, 2009)

Forgive me if I chose the wrong forum, my dear moderator. Might anyone suggest a certain brand/model of PCMCIA wireless card that they know works with little hassle? I've had it up to here with this, be it damned, Broadcom. Just the name makes my head hurt. Thanks all.
  --Q


----------



## mickey (Dec 12, 2009)

Most likely this is more a matter of chipset, personal taste and availability, as of brand/manufacturer. You should look into the corresponding driver's manual pages (an(4), ath_hal(4), bwi(4), ipw(4), iwi(4), malo(4), ral(4), wi(4), wpi(4)) to get an idea of which chipsets/cards are supported best and meet your requirements.

Personally, I have made a good experience with Atheros based cards, though some of the more recent chipsets do not seem to be fully supported yet.

In any case, my recommendation is: Don't buy anything where it's unclear what chipset the device is built upon.


----------

